# Big Apple computer for 6995/- only



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi guys i just came back from "Telecom and IT Expo 2006" Bangalore.
exibition is not a huge one but its ok. I saw a Big Apple Pavilion there and there was this cute imac like looking thing i saw their broucher and was shocked to see the price Rs.6995 and you get a full computer. 
The PC tough not powerfull but is enough for bare minimum nessaties like browsing, watching movies, playing mp3 etc . its a prefect gift for school children who cant afford a normal computer



> *Configuration*
> 
> Celeron 300 Mhz Expandable to PIII 1.2GHz
> 810E mobo
> ...


the upgrade plans are also not that expensive. there is no inbuilt CD drive but they provide a external CDRW for Rs 1999.



I took some photos from my cell cam. Sorry for the low resolution pictures.


*img104.imageshack.us/img104/5796/image0091be.th.jpg *img98.imageshack.us/img98/2931/image0103qc.th.jpg

*Keyboard*
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2346/image0114ss.th.jpg

*integrated Phone*
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/737/image0150hd.th.jpg *img104.imageshack.us/img104/5301/image0141jd.th.jpg

*External CDRW*
*img104.imageshack.us/img104/7150/image0130gh.th.jpg

This is not a powerful computer but it will be useful for schools who cannot afford a bigger PC.

EDIT: Updated Price : Rs. 3495/- 
*www.bigapple.in/ids.htm


----------



## digen (Mar 12, 2006)

Bigapple ? Hmm Is this the same company which sell old hardware at cheap rates ?

*www.bigapple.co.in/ 

They certainly offer sweet deals,atleast on paper.I've never checked them personally so cant comment.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes its that company only. Even i had seen many ads. but this was the first time when i saw a PC.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 13, 2006)

These ppl sell all old junk from US at dirt cheap prices. good location to buy for all the ppl who cant afford a new 21" color monitor or a new laser printer etc. their office is behind HDFC bank at Pradise in Secunderabad.


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Mar 14, 2006)

hey the the company name's confusing...

i thought that its an apple computer which is getting sold for tht price


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

nice little info u have there.... thanks... when willl we get a 100 $ laptop available in india.... well i know not so soon....


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 17, 2006)

all the computter  stuff if really getting cheap day by day


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 12, 2006)

doesn't sound powerful enough for todays needs.


----------



## damnthenet (May 12, 2006)

Seems like a good little deal if it's a new piece.


----------



## soham (May 12, 2006)

If Steve Jobs finds this out, he may file a lawsuit against this so called Big Apple company for using their name.


----------



## Kniwor (May 13, 2006)

i dont think he can do that for a simple reason, apple also happens to be name of a fruit, and moreover the lawsuit will be filed in india, so nothing can be done....


----------



## mail2and (May 13, 2006)

Kniwor, Apple is a registered trademark in India as well.

And as for suing, they're in the same line of business and use a very similar name. So, they can sue them.

But, do big companies care about small dealers? If they start suing people, they won't do anything else 

You know not everyone is RIAA or MPAA i.e. there are some sane ppl left in this world.


----------



## phatratt (May 13, 2006)

big apple is a small vendor who sells used pc's.They have ecen copied the logo from mac!!Anyhow 7K is too much for something antique and can't be upgraded in future.


----------



## kjuvale (May 13, 2006)

This is good for those who only need office  (word, powerpint) or internet work. Surely not for gaming. Butstill looks good atthis price for village schools or students- to spread computer literacy


----------



## Kniwor (May 14, 2006)

i doubt if they sue them it will reach any conclusion in india...

but u made a better point.. apple could not care less about there small vendors...
it would probably sue M$ if it ised apple for some reason....


----------



## pnd (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello All

there is nothing like big apple computers, those pc's are INTEL.DOT STATIONS
these are second hand/used/refurbished pc's from spain, those were introduced by Intel in europe market only, big apple has purchased them from spain, landing cost in india of this pc is somewhere around 3500/-, this are best for thin client applications, big apple is just selling them as branded computers so nothing to do it Apple or Mac. you can search in google for INTEL.DOT STATIONS to get more info 
here are few links

*www.intel.com/pressroom/archive/releases/in062200.htm

*pcprodigios.trustpass.alibaba.com/product/11072128/Intel_Dot_Station_PC_Prodigios.html

*www.exporterus.com/cs4less/164587

Parag
Nagpur


----------



## super_i_man (Jun 17, 2006)

These are called gagets and not computers, they will never work in the market, low price doesnt often sell.


----------



## hermit (Jun 21, 2006)

can i use it for programming *c/c++/ linux /unix *

as my friend wants to buy a cheap system only for programming 

he is doing a course in *embedded systems .*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2008)

Update: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=727992&posted=1#post727992

I thought you may update the price of the system now.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Price updated.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2008)

was that a touchpad on the keyboard instead of a mouse?
how many USB slots does it posess?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Yes its a touchpad.. the Config details are given in the first post as well as in the website. 
3 USB 1.1 Ports.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 22, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ Yes its a touchpad.. the Config details are given in the first post as well as in the website.
> 3 USB 1.1 Ports.


so you think I should buy this baby? @ Rs. 3640 inclusive of all taxes, and for lazy people, an Rs. 500 delivary charge, it makes a sweet deal for people looking for an internet box.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ my brother has 3 mobiles lying in his room which does not work.. he has paid 6K+ for each mobile ..

with a PC for ~4K  I think its a good idea to have another "PC" around for such a low price .


----------

